

Ask HN: Do you up-vote to bookmark? - mshafrir

Up-voting a submission results in it being saved automatically in your saved entries.  I don't always have time to read submitted articles/pages, so I find that I mainly use up-voting to bookmark interesting submissions for later.  In order to avoid "cluttering up" my saved submissions, I sometimes avoid up-voting submissions that I find interesting but have already read or don't plan on reading.  Do other users of HN experience this?
======
tokenadult
No, I upvote mostly to indicate

a) that I learned something from the post, even if I disagree with it,

or

b) that the post should be informative to other participants, and I largely
agree with it.

My downvotes similarly have a two-fold meaning, but they are more rare.

I upvote so much that I don't use my list of saved HN posts (it being too
large to browse through), so if I want to find a previous post, I search for
it directly, usually with a site-restricted Google search or Search YC

<http://searchyc.com/>

search. I do bookmark directly with my browser's bookmarking capabilities some
HN discussion threads, and quite a few articles that I first learned of from
HN submissions.

------
Ennis
I upvote to bookmark only. Unfortunately it means I don't upvote items that
should be upvoted. I upvote comments though. I wish there was upvoting and
stars for bookmarking.

------
ggchappell
> Do you up-vote to bookmark?

Sort of. For me, an upvote means "I'm glad this was posted on HN". Sometimes
I'll see a new submission with no comments yet, and I'm interested in what
people might say about it, so I'll upvote to bookmark not just the article,
but the HN post, for later comment viewing. However, this is not inconsistent,
since I'm saying, "I'm glad this was posted to HN, because I'd like to see
what people say about it."

> I sometimes avoid up-voting submissions that I find interesting but have
> already read or don't plan on reading.

Me too, but I don't see any inconsistency. If I've already read something,
then, usually, I don't especially want to see it on HN. So I'm generally not
glad it was posted. Thus, no upvote.

------
chaosprophet
Yes, but only when I'm in a hurry.

